# Issue Transfering shows between Roamio Pro and Series 3 boxes



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

I just got my Roamio Pro set up last night. Everything seems to be working fine, except I cannot transfer shows between my old Series 3 boxes and the new Roamio Pro. I can transfer shows between the old Series 3 boxes still.

From all three boxes, I am able to see the other two boxes at the bottom of the Now Playing list.

From the Series 3 box, if I try to select the Roamio, I get a message saying "The <Roamio box name> DVR has no recordings. Press LEFT to return to the Now Playing List." There are, of course, in fact recordings on the Roamio.

From the Roamio, if I try to select either Series 3 box, I get a message saying "The <Series 3 name> DVR's My Shows cannot be displayed because of a network problem. Press LEFT to return to the My Shows List."

From either Series 3 box, if I select the other Series 3 box, I am able to see the list of shows on that box and transfer them without problem.

--

All three boxes are on the same subnet (255.255.255.0). All three have IPs in the 192.168.1.x range. All are hardwired with ethernet to a gigabit switch.

The Roamio Pro and one Series 3 box are plugged into the same switch. The other Series 3 is in a different room, plugged into a different switch. (These two switches are connected together.) Again, I have no problems transferring shows between the two Series 3 boxes, so the switch config is not the issue. Furthermore, I cannot transfer shows between the Roamio and the Series 3 box that are on the same switch.

--

I have looked at the help on the Tivo site.

Multi-Room Viewing Troubleshooting is not much help. The first section talked about generic problems. All three boxes support MRV, all have an active Lifetime sub, all are set to allow transfers (though I will note that the setting is now called "Video Sharing"), all have a current software version higher than 9.1 (11.0k for the series 3, and 20.3.6 for the Roamio), all are on the same tivo account, all are on the same subnet, all have the same Media Access Key, and none have special characters in the name (unless a space is a special character, which all three boxes have, but it doesn't seem to hamper the two series 3's from transferring to each other). TivoToGo is a,a,a for all three boxes.

Multi-Room Advanced Help talks about additional help for Roamios with sufficient software version, but my box doesn't seem to be doing what it says.

"From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Whole Home View&#8230; > Streaming Between TiVo Boxes > Multi-room Advanced help"

I go to the Help menu, and I don't see a "Whole Home View..." list, just "Whole Home". Selecting it allows me to select a "Streaming Between Tivo Boxes" item, but there is no "Multi-room Advanced help" option underneath it. It just shows some of the same debugging info as related above from the TiVo web site. Selecting "Transferring between TiVo boxes" (which is what I am actually trying to do) provides some generic debugging info, none of which is relevant to my problem.

In neither case have I been able to get it to generate the "Information displayed on the Multi-Room Advanced Help menu" information, which is supposed to list all the DVRs on the network, along with their various stream and transfer diagnostics.

--

So, I'm at a loss. Any suggestions before I try calling TiVo?

This is important to me because the Roamio is replacing one of the two Series 3 boxes, but I still have a bunch of shows on the old box I want to watch before I sell it or give it away. Unfortunately, because of my setup, it's not very convenient for me to keep them both actually connected to the TV full time, so I was planning to just keep the Series 3 connected to the network, and just transfer the shows over (either in bulk, or as I am watching them). I'd also prefer not to transfer them to the other series 3, since it's in a bedroom where I don't do a lot of comfortable TV watching.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

Try making the Pro connect to TiVo a few times.

It can take multiple connections before full access to all your other boxes is available.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

BruceShultes said:


> Try making the Pro connect to TiVo a few times.
> 
> It can take multiple connections before full access to all your other boxes is available.


how is this done?


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've tried connecting about 5 or 6 times, but am still unable to access recordings on my other devices.

To answer the above poster: you connect by going to the settings, then network, then "connect now" or something similar.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you come up with a solution for this? I have 2 Premieres that I am trying to transfer shows from and I get the same error. I can transfer Premiere to Premiere. I can also access all the shows from kmttg and PyTivo. All tivos are registered and activated at Tivo. At a loss here.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Have you forced connections on all of your TiVos yet though? All of the TiVos need to call in first.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

From the Roamio, if I try to select either Series 3 box, I get a message saying "The <Series 3 name> DVR's My Shows cannot be displayed because of a network problem. Press LEFT to return to the My Shows List."

This is a recurring problem with my TiVo HD boxes. And this happened last night trying to transfer shows.

I went to the offending TiVo, went to network settings and told it do do a network check (connect to network, to TiVo service, and disconnect, with downloading guide data. ) that fixed it.

In the past, network checks, guide data updates, and reboots of the boxes have fixed it.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a similar configuration... old S3 and new Plus... I successfully transferred about 5 shows. However with one show I had the same problem with the same error message you quote. I finally used TiVo Desktop to copy the show over to my PC, then started to move it over to the new Plus. When I left for work, it was transferring over to the Plus. I'll know for sure when I get home and I'll try to update this post.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> Have you forced connections on all of your TiVos yet though? All of the TiVos need to call in first.


This seems to have worked! At least, I forced a connect on one of the series 3's, and now it can see the Roamio's shows, and vice versa. Off to try the second (more important) box now.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Spoke with Tivo support. They seem to think the Roamio needs more time to register. Hasn't been 24 hours yet so ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dmaneyapanda said:


> This seems to have worked! At least, I forced a connect on one of the series 3's, and now it can see the Roamio's shows, and vice versa. Off to try the second (more important) box now.


Essentially from my understanding is until all of the TiVos call in they only see the box because it is broadcasting. During the download, the boxes are told about the other boxes and the share permissions since you can disable sharing.


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

bunjicat said:


> Spoke with Tivo support. They seem to think the Roamio needs more time to register. Hasn't been 24 hours yet so ill try again tomorrow.


This is consistent with my experience. The Roamio could see the programs on my Premiere, but not on the Tivo HD. After the activation status at tivo.com finally changed, I was able to see and transfer the Tivo HD programs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had this same problem. I forced a call on both devices, waited for it to complete, then rebooted them both. After that I was able to access the recordings and start transferring just fine.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

I just got a new Roamio 4 tuner and I have a series 2 and a series 3 and I could see the two older boxes from the Roamio but could not transfer...but did a test connection on each of the older boxes and then all was well. Just wish there was a trick to be able to select more than one program from the recorded programs for setup to transfer from the older boxes to the Roamio. I am having to select each one and que them up on the Roamio's todo list....one at a time. Takes forever. Anyone know a trick like holding down the shift key or ctrl key on a PC?? I understand that once in the todo listing they will download one at a time...that is fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You could transfer them to a PC first and then transfer them in a batch to the Tivo using kmttg.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> You could transfer them to a PC first and then transfer them in a batch to the Tivo using kmttg.


I think you might lose TiVo's metadata by doing this.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

Just got on with the chat support and they said to POR all tivos and my wifi system. Then call into Tivo central and try again since i can transfer fine from series 2 to a 3. I can see everything on each box but when i try to transfer from 2 or 3 to the roamio is says it will start soon but never does. Will update later.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

UPDATE: I POR all devices and now the transfers do work from series 2 and 3 to my Roamio...but when i look at the series 2 or 3 i still do not see the roamio in the play list selections. I wonder if this will correct it'self after awhile as I have heard it takes awhile for the others to see the Roamio. Actually for now what I was needing was to move content from my old tivos to my new one and that is now working. Seems like a ping to the central site could be gong on in the background on a timed basis...that might fix this bug of not seeing each other.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

UPDATE...nothing has changed. What is strange is that I can swap season passes between all machines. Can not download from Roamio to my PC without it failing but can from either the S3 or S2. The Roamio can see the two other tivos (s3 and s2) but they can not see the Roamio. It is something with permissions but I have no control over those settings. Support wants to have me jump through a bunch of hoops while they have me on the phone....Most of which I have done but for now I can not even pull down content from the Roamio to the PC so I can then push it up to my S3 which is really my goal. I have an old version of Tivo Desltop 2.8.2. Do I need to buy the pro for the Roamio downloads to work?


----------

